# Tengo un proyecto en mente.



## Jazz_Light (Sep 11, 2008)

Saludos a todos!
Hace tiempo que no aparecía por el foro! (estaba moviendo papeles por otros lados   )

Bueno, esto es lo que tengo en mente:



> *Necesidad de crear una Organización Mundial que gestione en Internet los Derechos de Autor.*
> 
> 
> Viendo todos los problemas que ha generado la gestión de los derechos de autor en el Internet, y los conflictos que estos producen entre distintos sectores de la sociedad, viendo las distintas formas en que el problema ha ido evolucionando en diferentes partes del mundo, la forma en que algunos gobiernos y organizaciones privadas han actuado para proteger a los autores y sus derechos (pero, principalmente, los intereses económicos de algunas empresas), creo que es necesario decir: Basta! Es imperativo encontrar una solución efectiva y definitiva! No podemos permitir que esto se vaya transformadorrmando en una guerra civil entre ciudadanos y empresas privadas. No podemos permitir que el Internet se privatice.
> ...




¿Cuál es la idea?

Reformular las bases del Internet. Crear un mecanismo, a nivel mundial, que permita organizar paulatinamente todo el sistema, de modo que éste termine evulucionando y convirtiéndose en la teoría unificada de las telecomunicaciones.
Sé que es complejo implementarlo (igual como es complejo construir un televisor... pero ahí está el TV: en nuestras casas). Por eso se necesita armar un buen equipo de trabajo conformado por mentes brillantes para que, poco a poco, este proyecto pueda llegar a ser una realidad.

Lo planteé primeramente en un foro español para debatirlo (Foros de Internautas, para ser precisos), y la verdad es que existe escepticismo al principio. Pero encuentran buena la idea.

Aquí está el link del tema (mi nick es Hammer Facer):

Necesidad de crear una Organización Mundial que gestione en Internet los Derechos de Autor.

Bueno, es radical el sistema. Pero por algo hay que empezar para poder cambiar definitivamente las cosas.   


Saludos!

Me dicen que tal les parece la idea!


----------



## fernandob (Sep 11, 2008)

la idea de RESPETO ....seguro que es muy buena y loable, es parte de lo que se llama en teoria "ser humanos".


la PRACTICIDAD de eso que pones es utopico y ridiculo, como si no te hubieses enterado que somos :
seres humanos = plaga, egoistas, mentirosos, traposos, etc. etc.
se nos caen las bombachas y los calzones cuando vemos la foto de una foca con la cabeza reventada de un palazo o de un niño en la miseria pero NO NOS IMPORTA UN PITO, (como especie) , mas importa si me puedo comprar el celu nuevo, o si con unos guantes de tela de esa foca que le compre a esa mina me la puedo llevar a la cama.
pasar horas en internet en vez de ir a ayudar a otros.

la idea de quien ?
anda a cagar ! seguro que ese la copio de otro ! no es su idea , mentira (por que yo quiero usarla).
vamos cuantos rspetan derechos de autor al alquilar una pelicula trucha o quienes tienen licencia de windows o quienes escuchan musica pirata.

lo lamento che, ojala fuese el mundo distinto.
yo te apoyo , pero te aseguro que no necesitaras alquilar un salon muy grande para la fiesta de los socios.


----------



## Jazz_Light (Sep 12, 2008)

¿Ridículo?



Ahí está todo (con varias de las contras).


Sé que somos seres humanos (no nací ayer, ni anteayer.... no soy tan pelotas).  


Sé que al ser humano hay que ponerle ciertos límites  (para que controle sus impulsos... en el fondo actuamos como... bueno... tú sabes.).

La idea es mía.


Te lo puedo demostrar (y date cuenta que en España me dicen que la idea es buena. Así que es original, y nuevecita de paquete).


Ahora mismo  escribo para que tú veas que soy yo. Lee lo que escribí en Foro de Internautas.


Si tienes una idea mejor.... me la decís.




Ok?


(Nota: Tenemos aprox. 7 horas de diferencia entre España y Latinoamérica...   )


No es por ser pesado... pero tengo que defender mi punto de vista. Y hasta el momento, ninguno ha logrado derribarlo.


La idea no es pelear. Sino debatir.


Saludos!


----------



## salvador_17 (Sep 12, 2008)

hola estimados colegas, no es rason de pelearse , pero esto trae consecuencias como , el derecho de autor tiene sus veneficios tanto como buenos y malos , lo bueno es q el rico$$ se ase mas millonario y el pobre mas pobre, desde antes q el internet fuera libre para el mundo quienes los utilisavan ¿? los militares , luego q fuera libre el internet, el mundo fue evolucionando y creeme q no fue siguiendo las reglas del derecho de autor , por q si no no estubiera platicando con ustedes, soi umilde y todo lo q e aprendido lo e aprendido del internet , por q si no ubiese tenido q pagar universidad para aprender a utilisar una PC como armarla , comprar sistemas operativo, etc.etc..... en pocas palabras seria un indio en estos momento si tubiera una pc en mis mano, no sabria ni q es un sistema operativo ni como utilisarlo por q,  por el $$$$$, por un lado es sierto q los q crean softwar, musicas etc... se esforsaron por crear ya sea una musica , un programa y hay q reconoserles su trabajo, pero para mi opinion los softwar deverian de ser gratis en determinado tiempo de su venta , si los creadores ya se an yenado los bolsillos $$$, dejen q las personas con pocos recursos puedan surgir y conoser al mundo y quisas podamos evolucionar mucho mas rapido q lo q vamos hoy en dia, dios nos dio mente a todo ser humano para ayudarnos unos a los otros y no para uno mismo.
 saludos y espero mas opiniones de los colegas


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 12, 2008)

salvador_17 te recomiendo que cuides tu ortografia ya que hablamos de cultura


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 12, 2008)

con esta idiologia... significa que el descargas del: NOD32... KARPESKY... NERO... COUNTER STRIKE NO STEAM... *GRATIS* no existirian?? -.-

disculpame pero... nose vos pero todos los programas que se pagan estan en € o en USD yo soy ARGENTINO!

*3$ = 1 USD (con suerte)

4,5$ = 1 €*

*a vos te aprecer que puedo tener esos programas....?*



Una duda... si yo subo un manual a Internet y le pongo COPYRIGHT... y toda la pelota..

significa que no puede estar en ninguna pagina que yo no lo subi sin mi consentimiento? 

que si quieren subirlo a su pagina me tienen que pagar? (ejemplo)

saludos..

PD: yo te digo al posta... yo como MILLONES DE PERSONAS tengo programas truchos y demas...

y no me vengas con eso de que bueeno pero primero tiene que cambiar uno y asi van a ir cambiando todos... hasta que nadie lo va  a hacer -.- .... por que esa no se al cree ni BARNI!


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 12, 2008)

Trick21 tenes toda la razon con eso, ademas....una pregunta para el que abrio el tema... vos tenes el windows original y lo pagaste como corresponde?


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 12, 2008)

QUIZO DECIR:...vos tenes el windows NO original (trucho) o lo pagaste como corresponde?


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 12, 2008)

Lo que dije esta bien jeje, le preguntaba si el tiene el windows original, legal y pago como corresponde


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 12, 2008)

Uhhh que tema escabroso el de la pirateria, pero despues de saber que Mr. Bill tiene 2.000.000.000 dolares y cresiendo. 
   Se me aclaran todas las dudas de cuanto pagar por mis windows. $5 = u$s1.5

Saludos


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 12, 2008)

Hasta que me cobren el aire que respiro seguire decidiendo a mi modo y segun mis recursos que software vale la pena comprar y cual no... 

Por Windows no pague nada porque venia preinstalado con el equipo (version OEM) pero sinceramente esta tan mal echo que no pagaria nada por el.... en cambio no me causa problema pagar por un WinAmp o un WinRar que ademas de economico son funcionales... 

Pero no creo que haya mucha gente que pueda pagar 10,000 usd por un Altium Designer o si? asi que solo queda una opcion y desafortunadamente es el fabricante el que nos obliga a ella...


----------



## Trick21 (Sep 13, 2008)

> Hasta que me cobren el aire que respiro seguire decidiendo a mi modo y segun mis recursos que software vale la pena comprar y cual no...
> 
> en cambio no me causa problema pagar por un WinAmp o un WinRar que ademas de economico son funcionales...



Por ejemplo... El gran Windows Vista nunca pagaria para obtenerlo...

Por lo unicos programasque apgaria serian: 

programas que tenga que utilizar en mi trabajo.. un amigo crea matrices para inyectoras de plastico y el tiene original el Ideas (programa de diseño 3D) y original el AUTOCAD...

o programas que me sirvan para un rendimeinto alto en mi PC... por ejemplo a mi me encanta el modding (tuneadod e PC), el GAMMING (PC de alta gamma para juegos), 

yo no me animo a bajarme cosas de internet que alteren mi placa de video ya que si se me quema o daña el hardware me MATO! 

pero si vos me sacas un prgrama que me dice que me va sacar todo el jugo a mi placa de video y no le va a ocasionar ningun daño secundario... lo compraria!

Pero un photoshop corel draw... office... decime... me voy a comprar un paquete office para una vez en cuando hacer un Trabajo practico para al secundaria? ni LOCO! me qeudo con el bloc e notas para eso!

ademas nadie residencial le saca todo el jugo al paquete office... sabes als funciones que tiene WORD! y ni habalr de EXCEL!

saludos


----------



## ars (Sep 13, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hasta que me cobren el aire que respiro seguire decidiendo a mi modo y segun mis recursos que software vale la pena comprar y cual no...
> 
> Por Windows no pague nada porque venia preinstalado con el equipo (version OEM) pero sinceramente esta tan mal echo que no pagaria nada por el....



Que tiene que ver que sea OEM con que no pagues nada?, Si es todo legal si pagaste por la licencia del windows, estaba incluido en el precio de la pc, sino es una copia pirata.


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 13, 2008)

Me refiero a actualizarlo a una nueva version....


----------



## Jazz_Light (Sep 15, 2008)

Hola a todos!



			
				salvador_17 dijo:
			
		

> luego q fuera libre el internet, el mundo fue evolucionando y creeme q no fue siguiendo las reglas del derecho de autor , por q si no no estubiera platicando con ustedes, soi umilde y todo lo q e aprendido lo e aprendido del internet , por q si no ubiese tenido q pagar universidad para aprender a utilisar una PC como armarla , comprar sistemas operativo, etc.etc..... en pocas palabras seria un indio en estos momento si tubiera una pc en mis mano, no sabria ni q es un sistema operativo ni como utilisarlo por q,  por el $$$$$, por un lado es sierto q los q crean softwar, musicas etc... se esforsaron por crear ya sea una musica , un programa y hay q reconoserles su trabajo, pero para mi opinion los softwar deverian de ser gratis en determinado tiempo de su venta , si los creadores ya se an yenado los bolsillos $$$, dejen q las personas con pocos recursos puedan surgir y conoser al mundo y quisas podamos evolucionar mucho mas rapido q lo q vamos hoy en dia, dios nos dio mente a todo ser humano para ayudarnos unos a los otros y no para uno mismo.
> saludos y espero mas opiniones de los colegas



Exactamente. El Internet a cambiado la vida de todos nosotros, llegó para quedarse, y hay que protegerlo. No podemos permitir que sea censurado y fiscalizado, que pierda su esencia.




			
				Trick21 dijo:
			
		

> con esta idiologia... significa que el descargas del: NOD32... KARPESKY... NERO... COUNTER STRIKE NO STEAM... GRATIS no existirian? -.-
> 
> disculpame pero... nose vos pero todos los programas que se pagan estan en € o en USD yo soy ARGENTINO!
> 
> ...




La idea es que todo sea gratis. Se pagaría indirectamente (igual como pagamos indirectamente por ver TV) pero al estar todos pagando, cada uno pagaría muy poco.




			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> vos tenes el windows original?




No. El original es muy caro. Los que pagan el original pagan por todos los que no (las empresas están conscientes de alto porcentaje de copias ilegales que se efectúan a sus obras, y tienen previsto cobrarle esa pérdida a los que adquieren los originales) . 




			
				Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> Hasta que me cobren el aire que respiro seguire decidiendo a mi modo y segun mis recursos que software vale la pena comprar y cual no...
> 
> Por Windows no pague nada porque venia preinstalado con el equipo (version OEM) pero sinceramente esta tan mal echo que no pagaria nada por el.... en cambio no me causa problema pagar por un WinAmp o un WinRar que ademas de economico son funcionales...




Esa es la idea de preevaluar mediante votación. La gente dirá si la obra vale la pena o no, y que tanto merece ser recompensada.


Mi idea es tratar de que esto que planteo pueda algún día ser realidad. Existe bastante escepticismo... pero la historia se ha encargado de demostrar que nada es imposible. Sólo hay que luchar hasta conseguir lo que se quiere.
Saludos!


----------



## Jazz_Light (Oct 16, 2008)

Saludos a todos!

Bueno, encontré la forma de enviar mi idea a Google.

Esto fue lo que escribí en el formulario de envío:



> *Organización Mundial de Gestión en Internet*
> 
> 
> _10. ¿Con qué frase describirías tu idea? (150 caracteres máx.)_
> ...




Si mi idea aparece entre las seleccionadas, creo no le haría nada de mal a todo el mundo...





¿Qué les parece?


Saludos.


----------



## Van halen (Dic 19, 2008)

con todo respeto que te queres crea una teletrasportacion a la la galaxia
todo lo que esta en tu mente ya fue  imaginado y diseñado


----------

